# He finally ate!!!



## RavenSkyfire1 (Nov 23, 2011)

So I've been feeding my betta's the food that came with them. Maui will try to eat anything that drops in his tank but little Haze wouldn't eat them. I've had them for two weeks now and I've only seen him spit food out. So when I went to Petco yesterday to get my gravel vac and a thermometer for the 29 gallon (I had the stick on one that came with the kit but I wanted one of the glass ones), I picked up some diffeent betta food to try on Haze. It's called New Life Spectrum Betta Formula. This stuff stinks!!!!!!!! LOL But Maui will pertnar do back flips for it (he was happy about the other food but nothing like this!!) and little Haze actually ate a few pellets and didn't spit them out *w3 . I think it helps that these pellets are a quarter of the size of the other ones.

On anothe note, Maui made his first bubble nest since coming to live with me. Haze has a bunch of bubbles all over the suface of his tank but they aren't concentrated together like a normal nest so I'm not sure what he's doing.


----------



## SuckMyCichlids (Nov 5, 2011)

beautiful bettas, congrats on breaking him lol, some of these guys can be pretty stubborn when it comes to what they eat


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

NLS is one of the best foods for bettas.Curious what other food they were being fed?

They are some lovely boys!


----------



## RavenSkyfire1 (Nov 23, 2011)

Honestly I'm not sure as to what brand of food she gave me with them. She said it was on one of those little hanging cards with the little plastic slider window. But when it was given to me, it was in a sandwich baggy. The pellets are really light in color.

Tonight when I fed the boys, Haze was quick to go after the pellets. It's the best reaction to food that I have ever seen from my little purple guy!! He didn't even think about spitting the pellet out! So glad I found a good food for them!!

Can't wait till this 29 gallon is ready for the fish. I want them out of those tiny tanks so bad. But I may just break down and get them their own 2 gallon tanks and not even wory about putting them in the 29. I'm a little worried that little Haze wouldn't do very well in the larger tank with other fish that he could see. He's a bit timid and any time he sees Maui he'll flare for a second and then race for the far side of his tank. Maui on the other hand is pretty fiesty and might do fine in the big tank. Not sure what to do yet.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

He should be fine,just keep his old setup just in case.


----------



## f1shy (Jan 21, 2012)

CONGRATS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!luckily my little betta never had trouble eating also getting off topic she follows my finger around and its hilarious to watch good luck with your bettas


----------



## FireRed (Jan 21, 2012)

I found a female betta at he local pet store who does the same thing with my finger, I can't remember what she was in the tank with but it was really cute. My little girl won't eat anything either and I don't know what to give her, blood worms and pellets mostly get spit out but she eats tiny pieces of avocado ( I've heard they can eat cado?) and bits of dead plant( for more on the whole dead plant issue go see my other post) Anywhoser anybody know of something besides NLS cuz the local pet store dosent have any tht fussy Betta's like?


----------

